# [GEN] Girl treated for rabies after dog attack - Lindsay Daily Post



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/1-0&fd=R&url=http://www.thepost.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx%3Fe%3D1019961&cid=0&ei=TzEkSNKmI6Pw8ATH_tT5Bg&usg=AFrqEzfRcX_c7kqFjb8LE4eicxDFRkW1lA">Girl treated for rabies after <b>dog attack</b></a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Lindsay Daily Post, Canada -</font> <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>The German shepherd came through when it mattered most - when a stray dog recently attacked the 15-year-old Washburn Island girl. McCann, now being treated <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

